

ETO Sterilizer, Hydraulic Baling Press, Rotogravure printing machine - omindustries
http://www.omindustries.co.in/plastic-print.php
We are engaged in manufacturing and supplying a wide range of Plastic Processing Machines, Plastic Printing Machines and Equipment. Fabricated using superior quality stainless steel, our range is extensively catering to the demands of several industries. Also To ensure superior working performance at the client's end, these are quality checked on various quality parameters. Moreover, in order to attain maximum client satisfaction, we also offer our range in accordance with specific requirements of the clients.
Our range consists of following machines:
•	Rotogravure Printing Machines
•	Slitting Rewinder Machines
•	Auto Edge Trimming Machines
•	Power Pack Machines
•	Fixed Rake Angles
•	Hydraulic Bale Presses
•	Hopper Loaders
•	Hopper Dryers
•	Steam Sterilizers
•	Cone Blenders
•	Ribbon Blenders
•	Pulverisers
For more details visit us at: http://www.omindustries.co.in/plastic-print.php
======
khodiyar
screw conveyor, belt conveyor

